# Changing 6 disc changer for iPod adapter



## TheProphet9 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a 2005 A6 with 6 disc changer in the glove compartment and I want to switch that out and put in the Audi Music interface for the iPod. 

I just called the dealer's parts guy and he said it's not possible. Researching this on the internet, I couldn't find much that dates back to the '05 MY. 

But just looking at the hardware, it seems like a swap should be fairly straightforward. Is this doable?
I would like to keep it OEM, but willing to look into aftermarket solutions if necessary? is Dension the way to go on this front? The Gateway 500?

Thanks for your help.

EDIT: found this
http://amiretro.blogspot.com/

Anyone have any experience?


----------

